# Was diese Sache anbetrifft



## Thersites

Ich höre in letzer Zeit im Schweizer Hochdeutsch immer wieder solche Redewendungen mit _anbetrifft_.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein klarer Fehler, der sich eingebürgert hat durch eine falsche Verwendung von _anbelangt; was diese Frage anbelangt._

Mittlerweile wird das Wort aber auch von hohen Politikern so verwendet und ich musste mir sagen lassen, das sei _eingelebt._

Was meint die Sprachpolizei?


----------



## Sowka

Ich empfinde das auch als falsch.

_Was diese Sache betrifft ...
Was diese Sache anbelangt ...
Was diese Sache angeht ...
Bezüglich dieser Sache ..._

Diese (und weitere) wären für mich korrekt. Offenbar hat sich da eine Vermengung eingestellt. Wenn sich das allerdings erst einmal verbreitet hat, dann ist es vermutlich bald nicht mehr einzuholen.


----------



## Thersites

Leider hat es wohl schon kanonischen Status.


----------



## Sowka

Tatsache! Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wenn ich das jetzt so vor mir hinspreche, kommt es mir doch nicht ungewöhnlich vor. Manchmal passiert mir das offenbar.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich höre in letzer Zeit im Schweizer Hochdeutsch immer wieder solche Redewendungen mit _anbetrifft_.
> [...]
> Was meint die Sprachpolizei?


Dieses Wort geht mir gegen den Strich, ja es ist nicht einmal ein richtiges Wort.


----------



## Thersites

διαφορετικός said:


> Dieses Wort geht mir gegen den Strich, ja es ist nicht einmal ein richtiges Wort.


Eben! Dann ist es Dir also auch aufgefallen??


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne es in der BRD, weiß aber in Schweizer Hochdeutsch nicht Bescheid.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ja, es ist mir sicher auch schon aufgefallen. Ob es ein neues Phänomen ist, weiss ich nicht, halte es eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt für etwas Schweizerisches.


----------



## manfy

Naja, _ganz _so neu ist das Phänomen ja wohl nicht!
Das Idiotikon (Band XIV pg387 links unten und pg388 rechts ganz oben) zeigt, dass das Wort schon in "Z Armenord. 1638" (ich nehme an, das heißt Züricher Armenordnung im Jahre 1638) zu lesen war; ebenso im DRWb. (=Deutsches Rechtswörterbuch (?!))
Somit kann man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass es der Amtssprache, bzw. Rechtssprache entspringt.
Auch Ngram zeigt, dass es ab 1610 des Öfteren verwendet wurde; leider sind die Bücher vor 1800 aber nicht einsehbar.

Was mich an der OP aber betrifft (=betroffen macht), ist die Aussage "...*aber auch von* hohen Politikern...".
Diese Formulierung suggeriert, dass du glaubst, Politiker seien was besseres. Ist das so in der Schweiz?
Das verwundert mich schon, weil bei österreichischen Politikern lässt sich das nicht immer direkt erkennen. Zwar haben auch hier praktisch alle akademische Titel und mehrfache PhD's aber wie Investigativjournalismus immer wieder zeigt, sind viele davon ohne Substanz und lassen auf Kindergartenniveau und/oder Plagiate schließen...


----------



## Thersites

manfy said:


> Somit kann man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass es der Amtssprache, bzw. Rechtssprache entspringt.


Das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Eine Quellenangabe ist ein einziger Satz aus der Zwingli-Bibel und eine andere trägt den Vermerk _nicht bodenständig._


manfy said:


> Was mich an der OP aber betrifft (=betroffen macht), ist die Aussage "...*aber auch von* hohen Politikern...".
> Diese Formulierung suggeriert, dass du glaubst, Politiker seien was besseres. Ist das so in der Schweiz?


< ... >

Mir scheint aber das Auftreten von (zweifelhaften) Sprachneubildungen bei öffentlichen Personen mit Bildungshintergrund ein Indiz dafür zu sein, dass sich eine Änderung durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## manfy

Thomas(CH) said:


> Mir scheint aber das Auftreten von (zweifelhaften) Sprachneubildungen bei öffentlichen Personen mit Bildungshintergrund ein Indiz dafür zu sein, dass sich eine Änderung durchgesetzt hat.


Ja, aber dass es sich um keine Neubildung handelt, zeigt der Ngramm-Link. Jetzt sind übrigens plötzlich auch Bücher ab 1500 einsehbar und die Beispiele, die ich mir angesehen habe, sehen recht gut aus.
Dass sich der Sprachgebrauch in einer lebenden Sprache verändert ist jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches und dass der Sprachgebrauch regional unterschiedlich ist auch nicht. Massenmedien wie TV, Radio, Internet führen heute natürlich zu einer schnelleren Assimilierung und Angleichung als vor 100 oder 500 Jahren. Ob das gut ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden; aufhaltbar ist es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.

PS: "Personen mit Bildungshintergrund" ist ein netter, leicht dekadenter aber aufdringlich subtiler Ausdruck.


----------



## Thersites

manfy said:


> PS: "Personen mit Bildungshintergrund" ist ein netter, leicht dekadenter aber aufdringlich subtiler Ausdruck.


Den Dekadenzvorwurf glaube ich zurückweisen zu dürfen, da ich ja selbst nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehöre ... 😉


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich höre in letzer Zeit im Schweizer Hochdeutsch immer wieder solche Redewendungen mit _anbetrifft_


Laut DWDS gibt es das Verb seit dem 15. Jahrhundert "gleichbedeutend belangen". Irgend eine neue Mode ist es sicher nicht (wie zuvor auch schon gesagt). Ich kenne das Verb in der Bedeutung seit meiner Jugend, was auch schon ein wenig zurück liegt, auch wenn nicht ganz so weit.


Thomas(CH) said:


> Was meint die Sprachpolizei?


Ich fürchte, wenn du die suchst, bist du hier an der falschen Adresse.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich kenne das Verb in der Bedeutung seit meiner Jugend


Ich auch. Mich stört es also nicht.


----------



## manfy

Ich kenne es auch seit langem; mir scheint, hauptsächlich von Politikerreden im TV oder eben Amtssprache. Deswegen dachte ich auch gleich, dass es vielleicht der Amtssprache entspringt. Viele Redewendungen der Amtssprache gelten jetzt zwar als steif und veraltet aber man hört gewisse Wörter immer wieder mal von Leuten, die sehr "formell" klingen wollen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es scheint relativ selten zu sein, wenn die Häufigkeitsbalken bei Duden recht haben:
betreffen
anbetreffen
Vier von fünf Balken bei ›betreffen‹, nur einer von fünf bei ›anbetreffen‹.

Für mich hört es sich merkwürdig und überflüssig an, wie eine Vermischung von ›betreffen‹ und ›anbelangen‹, vgl. oben #2.



manfy said:


> die Aussage "...*aber auch von* hohen Politikern...".
> Diese Formulierung suggeriert, dass du glaubst, Politiker seien was besseres.


Sehe ich nicht so. ›Hohe Politiker‹ = Politiker, die ein bedeutendes Amt innehaben.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich sind seltene Wörter sehr wichtig. Man kann Feinheiten ausdrücken und den Stil verbessern für einen bestimmten Kontext.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Man kann Feinheiten ausdrücken und den Stil verbessern für einen bestimmten Kontext.


Mit ›anbetreffen‹? Wo soll da die Feinheit liegen?


----------



## Hutschi

Zum Beispiel: _Normaler Stil_ gegen _markierter Stil_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Zum Beispiel: _Normaler Stil_ gegen _markierter Stil_.


Na ja, gut. Wenn dir das Wort so gut gefällt …


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es scheint relativ selten zu sein, wenn die Häufigkeitsbalken bei Duden recht haben:
> betreffen
> anbetreffen
> Vier von fünf Balken bei ›betreffen‹, nur einer von fünf bei ›anbetreffen‹.


Es scheint relativ selten *geworden* zu sein, siehe DWDS (der Unterschied der Häufigkeitsbalken ist allerdings nicht so groß wie bei Duden):

betreffen 




anbetrefffen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> der Unterschied der Häufigkeitsbalken ist allerdings nicht so groß wie bei Duden


Nun ja, Frequenz/Mio. Tokens liegt bei ›betreffen‹ bei ca. 100, bei ›anbetreffen‹ bei nur ca. 0,2, was dann wohl bedeutet, dass ›betreffen‹ 500-mal so häufig vorkommt wie ›anbetreffen‹. Ich hab ja auch schon gesagt, dass es überflüssig ist 😃 

Oder interpretiere ich die Graphen bzw. Zahlen falsch?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Oder interpretiere ich die Graphen bzw. Zahlen falsch?


Nein, das ist schon richtig.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich weiterhin (z.B.) sagen "Was mich anbetrifft, ....."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Nein, das ist schon richtig.


OK, danke!



JClaudeK said:


> Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich weiterhin (z.B.) sagen "Was mich anbetrifft, ....."


Bist halt ein Nonkonformist  (und Hutschi auch).


----------

